# current



## Riledup (Jun 10, 2013)

Worked on the charter boat today and the current was ripping from West to East. We were able to dive YDT 15 and the Admiral Fetterman reefs but it was a workout. The GPS was indicating 2-3 MPH while we out of gear with little to no wind. Once you got below 12-15 feet, the current was completely gone. Hopefully it will push out all of the pea soup looking water that has been hanging around. Viz was about 30-40 feet once you got below 30 feet.
Be safe out there this weekend and be sure to wear your safety sausage just in case.


----------



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

*Green Water*



Riledup said:


> Hopefully it will push out all of the pea soup looking water that has been hanging around.


Looks like that west/southwest winds has been doing us any favors regarding that nasty green water. Doesn't look like it's going away any time soon either.


----------

